# Kaufberatung leichtes und günstiges 24" von der Stange



## AcJoker (5. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

wir schauen zur Zeit nach einem 24" MTB für unseren 6 jährigen und waren auch schon in 4 Geschäften, mit sehr unterschiedlicher Beratung.
Ursprünglich war ein 20" geplant, aber da im 1. Geschäft zu 24" geraten wurde und dies passte, sind wir nun beim 24" hängen geblieben.

Nachdem ich mich zuvor schon etwas informiert hatte, ist folgendes Gewünscht.

24"
leicht
keine Federung
Einfache Kettenschaltung mit 7-8 Gängen

Bisher zur Auswahl

Giant ARX 24 
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/de/arx-24-2019

Cube Acid 240 SL
https://www.cube.eu/2019/bikes/kids/5-jahre/kid-240/cube-acid-240-sl-redngreennblack-2019/

Ghost Kato 2.4 AL
https://www.ghost-bikes.com/bikes/kids/bike/kato-24-al/

Bulls Pulsar 24
https://www.bulls.de/produkt/bulls-pulsar24-595-00832?sku=595-00932_ZEG

Conway
MS/MC 240 Regid
https://www.conway-bikes.de/bikes-2019/bikes/kids-jugend/

Das Ghost sticht mit Federung und 16-fach Schaltung etwas raus, wiegt auch im Gegensatz zum Rest deutlich mehr.
Nur konnten wir das Probefahren, und es passte gut.
Hatte es mir zuvor schon in 20" raus gesucht, das gibt es ohne Federgabel und mit einfacher Schaltung.


Das Giant und das Cube gefallen mir am besten.
Was sagt Ihr dazu?




01. Innenbeinlänge?
55cm

02. Größe?
ca. 125cm

03. Alter?
6

04. Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon?
Ja, fährt seit dem 2 Lebensjahr Laufrad, dann 12" Puky, aktuell ein 16" von Decathlon (8kg),  meiner Meinung nach ganz ordentlich, fährt aber eher selten. Kam auch mit den unbekannten 24" Rädern schnell zurecht.

05. Was bist Du bereit auszugeben?
400€

06. Kannst Du selber schrauben?
Ja, mir fehlt nur die Erfahrung im Bereich Fahrräder. Schaltung einstellen usw. ist kein Problem.
Aber Speichen oder Kurbelgarnitur wechseln habe ich einfach noch nie gemacht.


07. Willst Du selber schrauben?
Nein, eigentlich soll das Fahrrad so schon passend sein.
Kleineren Optimierungen stehe ich aber offen gegenüber.
Leichtere Reifen o.ä. wäre vollkommen ok.


08. Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann?
Nein

09. Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden?
Er fährt aktuell gerne um den Häuserblock, was schon recht Steil ist zum Teil.
Ansonsten Spaziergänge. Er ist und sein kleiner Bruder mit dem Rad/Laufrad und wir zu Fuß.
Sollte sich aber ändern mit dem großen Rad, so das ich mit ihm auch mal eine Tour machen werde.


10. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.)?
Direkt ums Haus eher Steil, aber halt Straße.
Auch sonst eher hügelig.
Normale Waldwege.


----------



## ibb (6. Mai 2019)

Ein bissel teurer aber in diesem Preisrahmen zu empfehlen-das Kubike 24 
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wombel74 (6. Mai 2019)

Schau dir auch mal das Orbea MX24 Team an. Ansonsten würde ich zum Conway oder dem Giant tendieren.


----------



## Kati (6. Mai 2019)

Meine Empfehlung wäre auch Conway oder Giant


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Mai 2019)

Gerade wenn es steil und hügelig ist würde ich eher zu einem Rad mit hydraulischen Scheibenbremsen greifen, die Handkraft der Kinder wird es danken und längerer Touren ermöglichen! 
https://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/orbea-mx-24-team-disc-x0040696

Z.b.


----------



## giant_r (6. Mai 2019)

wenn das gewicht vom giant stimmt, ist das echt gut fuer den preis.
ich selber bin auch fuer scheibenbremse, ist aber wirklich nur bei wirklich langen bergabgeschichten  wirklich notwendig.
das bulls hat ne stahlgabel und ist schlechter ausgestattet.


----------



## Kati (6. Mai 2019)

giant_r schrieb:


> wenn das gewicht vom giant stimmt, ist das echt gut fuer den preis.
> ich selber bin auch fuer scheibenbremse, ist aber wirklich nur bei wirklich langen bergabgeschichten  wirklich notwendig.
> das bulls hat ne stahlgabel und ist schlechter ausgestattet.


Ich hatte das Rad für das Kind einer Freundin rausgesucht. Es wog beim Händler inkl. Pedale, Reflektoren und Klingel 9,3kg.
War damit noch halbes Kilo leichter als das Frog 62, das daneben stand.


----------



## Diman (6. Mai 2019)

ibb schrieb:


> Ein bissel teurer aber in diesem Preisrahmen zu empfehlen-das Kubike 24
> LG


+ 1 für das Kubikes 24". Evtl. gebraucht kaufen.


----------



## AcJoker (6. Mai 2019)

Danke für Eure Meinungen und Tipps.

Das KUbikes 24S MTB für 509€ mit 8,5kg sieht wirklich gut aus auf dem Papier.
Ich bin aber ehrlich das mir die 109€ mehr schon etwas zu viel sind. Nicht weil das Rad es nicht wert wäre, sondern weil ich glaube das mein Sohn auch mit einem 400€ Rad, das entsprechend ausgesucht ist (wie z.B. das Giant mit 8,7kg laut Hersteller, oder 9,3kg laut Kati) gut bedient ist. Und sicher besser dasteht als die meisten anderen Kinder mit einem 0815 Rad mit 12-13kg.

Ich schwanke aktuell also zwischen Giant und Kubikes.
Das Giant habe ich, meine ich, hier beim Händler schon gesehen.
Nur meinte der das 24" zu groß sei und wollte uns ein 0815 Tracking Bike in 20" andrehen.
Daher haben wir das Rad nur aus der Ferne gesehen und nicht getestet.

Wo bekommt man das Giant denn online günstig her, wenn es der Lokale Händler nicht hat oder dieser wenig symphatisch ist?

Beste Grüße
Joker


----------



## AcJoker (6. Mai 2019)

Nachtrag, habe das Giant grade beim einem sehr renommierten lokalen Händler für 340€ im Angebot gefunden.
Ich denke da ist die Entscheidung gefallen.


----------



## Diman (6. Mai 2019)

Es könnte schon sein, dass 24er Giant noch ein wenig zu groß ist. Lieber probefahren. Kubikes hat zB  Kubikes 24 S(mall), was definitive schon passen würde. Hier ist die Größtentabelle http://www.kubikes.de/FAQ/faq.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcJoker (6. Mai 2019)

Giant ist reserviert. 
Samstag wird getestet. 

Erster Eindruck, genau was ich gesucht habe. 
Wirklich leicht. 

Bei hatte ich nicht gesehen das es nur 24x1,5er Reifen hat. 

Jemand Empfehlungen für leichte Reifen in 24x2.0 oder 2.1?
Sollte gut rollen, aber auch für leichtes Gelände taugen.
Bei der Größe geht es mir eher um etwas mehr Dämmpfung durch die Reifen.


----------



## Kati (6. Mai 2019)

AcJoker schrieb:


> Giant ist reserviert.
> Samstag wird getestet.
> 
> Erster Eindruck, genau was ich gesucht habe.
> ...


Check mal die Gabelbreite. Die baut sehr schmal. Nicht das die „dicken“ Reifen dann nicht passen.


----------



## joglo (6. Mai 2019)

AcJoker schrieb:


> Giant ist reserviert.
> Samstag wird getestet.
> 
> Erster Eindruck, genau was ich gesucht habe.
> ...



Schwalbe Rocket Ron 24x2.1 https://www.hibike.de/schwalbe-rock...ebc74215fe307caf111cb2692a1b5bd0#var_42948308 oder wenns Platz-mäßig knapp sein sollte nur bei Fernwegs Dresden mehr verfügbare Mow Jow 24x1.85 https://www.fernwegs.de/fahrrad-fah...teile/reifen-schlaeuche/schwalbe-mow-joe.html.
Beide wirklich schön leicht und schon Trail tauglich, zumindest so das die Kids nicht bei der ersten schmierigen Stelle auf der Nase liegen, aber rollen auch noch gut und leise auf Asphalt. Einzig manche User hier hatten den Kommentar, dass diese zu schade für die beliebten Bremsspuren Ihre Bälger seien...


----------



## wombel74 (6. Mai 2019)

AcJoker schrieb:


> Giant ist reserviert.
> Samstag wird getestet.
> 
> Erster Eindruck, genau was ich gesucht habe.
> ...



Eventuell auch der berühmtberüchtigte Kenda small Block 8 in 24x2,1


----------



## AcJoker (7. Mai 2019)

Kann mir jemand das Gewicht des
GIANT by Innova Junior Lite Sport, 60 TPI, 40-507
sagen?
Finde den Reifen nur in Verbindung mit dem ganzen Fahrrad.

Und wie schaut es dabei gleich mit den Schläuchen aus? 
Gibt es da auch deutliche Unterschiede?
Empfehlungen?


----------



## joglo (7. Mai 2019)

AcJoker schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand das Gewicht des
> GIANT by Innova Junior Lite Sport, 60 TPI, 40-507
> sagen?
> Finde den Reifen nur in Verbindung mit dem ganzen Fahrrad.
> ...


Hi, Innova Reifen kommen aus Fernost, es gibt sehr viele unterschiedliche Typen und bei uns oft nur als OEM Ausstattung montiert.
Wenn Tante Google nix findet, wird hier auch wahrscheinlich kaum jemand genau das gleiche Model haben.
Musst dann halt selber wiegen, wenn Ihr Euch für das Rad entschließt... Finde ich übrigens für ein neues Rad von der Stange ganz gut (vergleichbar wären noch Trek Wahoo 24, Puky Eightshot 24 oder eben das Conway)
Ich hatte auch mal Innovatires auf einen leichten Raleigh 20", die waren nur 1.35 breit (viel zu schmal, optisch und bzgl. Dämpfung...) aber auch sehr leicht, soweit ich mich erinnern kann so nur 320g pro Reifen.
Vlt. hat auch Giant das Gewicht mit leichten Reifen gedrückt, deshalb beim Ersatz lieber auch von Anfang an auch auf's Gewicht sehen.

Schläuche würde ich Schwalbe AV 14 A XX-Light empfehlen. Gibts nur in 26", aber das geht sich aus (haben mehrere hier so montiert) und sind <100g leicht. Damit aber auch etwas anfälliger für Druckverlust. Standard Schwalbe AV10 24" sind 165g schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcJoker (7. Mai 2019)

Danke für die Info.
Vermutlich wird der montierte Reifen wirklich schon recht leicht sein, um das Gewicht zu drücken.
Werde ich dann mal wiegen müssen.

Ich habe hier auch schon vom kürzen von Schläuchen gelesen.
Einfach Kürzen und wie beim flicken neu verkleben nur ohne Pad?


----------



## joglo (7. Mai 2019)

AcJoker schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> Vermutlich wird der montierte Reifen wirklich schon recht leicht sein, um das Gewicht zu drücken.
> Werde ich dann mal wiegen müssen.
> 
> ...



kürzen wäre Königsklasse, es geht auch ohne kürzen einfach vorsichtig die zu großen Schläuche montieren (etwas Talg kann nie schaden) und versuchen nicht allzuviele Falten zu haben.
Aufpumpen und los (hält bei mir schon 2 Jahre mit 24x2.1 Rocket Rons und alle 3-4 Monate mal ein wenig nachpumpen wie halt bei allen light Schläuchen)


----------



## Kati (7. Mai 2019)

Hab auch (ungekürzte) 26“ Schläuche (Schwalbe SV14A) im 24“. Passt!
Hab grad mal bei meiner Freundin geschaut. Die Gabel hat auf Höhe der Reifen ca 52mm lichte Weite. Mehr als 1,75 Reifenbreite wird da nicht drin sein.


----------



## AcJoker (7. Mai 2019)

Danke, das ist natürlich etwas schmal, kam mir im Laden gar nicht so vor.

Gibt´s denn auch in der Größe etwas leichtes?

Auch der Mow Jow ist ja 24x1.85.
Oder könnte der noch knapp gehen?


----------



## joglo (7. Mai 2019)

hier im Video sieht man's ganz schön das Giant wirklich recht knapp gebaut hat.





Ich denke aber, dass 52mm Weite für den Mow Jow 1.85" Breite noch reichen sollten. Habe eben gemessen, die an einem andere Rad bei uns montierten 20x1.85 Mow Jow sind so ca. 49mm breit (Außenstollen)


----------



## Kati (7. Mai 2019)

Rein rechnerisch sind 1,85“ = 47mm. Wäre 2,5mm pro Seite.


----------



## wombel74 (19. Mai 2019)

https://m.fitstore24.com/item/3231373731

Schnäppchen


----------



## Karup (27. Mai 2019)

Hersteller Fahrrad Euro Gewicht Schaltung Bremsen Gabel Kurbellänge
Orbea MX 24 Team 400€ / 10,5kg / 9x Altus 11-36 / V-Brake / Starr / 150mm
Orbea MX 24 Team DISC 500€ / 10,8kg / 10x Deore 11-36 / Scheibe / Starr / 150mm
Giant ARX 24 400€ / 9,4kg / 8x Altus 12-32 / V-Brake / Starr / 140 mm
Conway MS 240 Rigid 400€ / 9,4kg / 8x Altus 11-34 / V-Brake / Starr / 140mm
Conway MS 240 Suspension 400€ / 10,4kg / 8x Altus 11-34 / V-Brake /Suntour M3010 / 140mm
Trek Wahoo 400€ / 9,8kg / 8x Altus 11-34 / V-Brake / Starr / 150mm
Woom Woom 5 470€ / 8,4kg / 8x Sram X4 11-32 / V-Brake / Starr / 130mm


----------

